
Ask HN: Medium app mobile notifications going crazy? - tmaly
Did something change with medium recently?  My phone is going bonkers with notifications from Medium since last night.
======
brianjking
Yeah, I'm noticing this as well. Android? Driving me nuts, about to turn off
all notifications.

~~~
tmaly
Is this part of their new strategy to try to monetize of increase engagement?
I know I saw something about them trying to pivot in the last month or so.

